# I passionately hate this wishy-washy spirituality that has taken over the world.



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2005)

I mean what I say here, I hate it with a deep, deep passion that literally burns within me. I know that I need to use this hatred to drive me to prayer, and may it do so, but right now I am just ticked off. I am literally sick to my stomach watching this ecumenical bunk passed off as truth to all of those with itching ears desperate to hear anything that will confirm their non-surrender to Jesus Christ as acceptable. I want to literally fight all who share this watered down "œlove is tolerance" garbage to anyone, but especially to anyone that I love. I want to run the streets of my town to prepare for a "œRocky" kind of battle against the over-hyped foe who thinks he has the battle won because the masses are in his corner.

The enemy struts and poses, flexes, jukes and jives for the camera´s every single day promising to be the champion everyone has been looking for. He struts around with his head held high going so far as to even suggest that the Lord blesses him and the utter nonsense he spews. While embracing sin and deceit in the name of peace and comfort he dares claim that the Lord accepts him and his, and you too, if you only follow him into your destruction that he has cleverly presented as a sweet smelling flower. This promise is assured by pointing out to all who will listen the many relationships he has that can prove his success and trustworthiness. 

Only the silly little challenger believes that self-sacrifice and dying to yourself daily is the way to success! Only that weak little fool thinks that his old ways can possibly triumph over the new and improved ways of tolerating sin by calling it peaceful, embracing debauchery by refusing to judge, and uplifting heresy in the name of tolerance and making friends.

Well let me tell you something you puppet of the devil. I am sick to death of you and cannot stand the sight of you for one second more. Clothed in the armor of the Lord I stand ready against you to expose you as the lying fool you are. I may have to take a few licks to get in a shot or two of truth, I may loose some that I hold dear, and I may even feel like throwing in the towel from time to time, but I will fight on. I will see many rescued from your foul snare set before them, because all whom the Lord calls shall answer! The elect will see you for who you are and turn to even run from you and I will be there pointing the way for them in which to flee. And I dare you, yes, I said I dare you, to stand in their way.

I am sick to death of this champion and Lord willing, I shall be used in his exposure and utter defeat.

Amen!


----------



## satz (Jul 10, 2005)

The fact that this kind of thing has taken over the world is nothing to be surprised at i guess...

what really gets to me is the way it has infected the church. It really tears me inside to hear people give what sounds like a credible profession of love for Jesus Christ, only to turn around and start sprouting some nonsense about tolerance for muslims, buddhists or homosexuals.

And yes, i really wish for more courage to stand up and oppose this kind of thing.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2005)

> And yes, i really wish for more courage to stand up and oppose this kind of thing.



That is becoming one of my greatest passions and strongest prayers.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm sure that there are many here who share your passion on this issue Houseparent. 

I was just today (-after reading in the religion section of the Dallas Morning Newspaper) feeling similar disgust and/or dismay from various church leader's treasonous statements about tolerance and "love", etc. 

It's really pretty amazing how much momentum this thing has gained in just our lifetime.
It's also almost comical how easily (you) can see the self-righteousness and pride in the people who peddle this message as if it alone is the only duty of a believer in God. Any exclusive claims to truth are anathema to these folks.

I pray that I too will not shrink back from proclaiming the truth in the face of this new spirit of our age.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 10, 2005)

Adam,

Powerful thoughts brother. I Could not agree more. Nowdays, liberals and radical homosexual activists get MDiv and ThD degrees (from places like Princeton, Harvard, Yale, and Duke that used to be paragons of Gopsel-preaching truth) so they can more thorougly convince the "enlighted post-everythings of today" that their positions of tolerance, acceptance, etc. are correct. With "great and fair speeches" they excoriate those of us who hold the Holy Scriptures to be inerrant in the original autographs and the ONLY rule for faith and practice at any time. We are nothing less than a cultural war over the veracity of the very Word of God.

2Peter 2:18 For, speaking loud boasts of folly, they entice by sensual passions of the flesh those who are barely escaping from those who live in error.

[Edited on 7-10-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2005)

Love that verse, thanks alot.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I am literally sick to my stomach watching this ecumenical bunk passed off as truth to all of those with itching ears desperate to hear anything that will confirm their non-surrender to Jesus Christ as acceptable.


Its a shame that those involved in the ecumenical movement couldn't spend some time at the PB. They'd see that there can be strong differences in doctrine and strong debating over a myriad of issues, and still Christ is honored and unity is displayed. An ecumenical gathering that doesn't sacrifice doctrine.

I too am sickened by the 'ecumenical bunk'. Over the last few years, I've visited so many churches that are ecumenical in varying degrees. I am especially perplexed by churches that during the year teach "reformed" doctrines, then have ecumenical services with catholic churches around easter. 

Lately, I've been thinking, "If your doctrine doesn't matter enough to differentiate what you believe from what the catholic church believes, why don't they just go ahead and join the catholic church"?

[Edited on 7-10-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Laura (Jul 10, 2005)

_And though this world, with devils filled, should threaten to undo us;
We will not fear, for God hath willed His truth to triumph through us.
The prince of darkness grim - we tremble not for him;
His rage we can endure, for lo! his doom is sure,
One little word shall fell him._
(Martin Luther)


----------



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2005)

Our Pastor preached on this today. I feel the same way Adam. I am grieved the core that I sat in that kind of sickening excuse for a worship service for 20+ years. What I did was nothing less than an abomination to Almighty God. Lord forgive me!! 

Malachi 1:6-14

Polluted Offerings

6 "A son honors his father, 
And a servant his master. 
If then I am the Father, 
Where is My honor? 
And if I am a Master, 
Where is My reverence? 
Says the LORD of hosts 
To you priests who despise My name. 
Yet you say, "In what way have we despised Your name?' 
7 "You offer defiled food on My altar, 
But say, 
"In what way have we defiled You?' 
By saying, 
"The table of the LORD is contemptible.' 
8 And when you offer the blind as a sacrifice, 
Is it not evil? 
And when you offer the lame and sick, 
Is it not evil? 
Offer it then to your governor! 
Would he be pleased with you? 
Would he accept you favorably?" 
Says the LORD of hosts. 
9 "But now entreat God's favor, 
That He may be gracious to us. 
While this is being done by your hands, 
Will He accept you favorably?" 
Says the LORD of hosts. 
10 "Who is there even among you who would shut the doors, 
So that you would not kindle fire on My altar in vain? 
I have no pleasure in you," 
Says the LORD of hosts, 
"Nor will I accept an offering from your hands. 
11 For from the rising of the sun, even to its going down, 
My name shall be great among the Gentiles; 
In every place incense shall be offered to My name, 
And a pure offering; 
For My name shall be great among the nations," 
Says the LORD of hosts. 
12 "But you profane it, 
In that you say, 
"The table of the LORD is defiled; 
And its fruit, its food, is contemptible.' 
13 You also say, 
"Oh, what a weariness!' 
And you sneer at it," 
Says the LORD of hosts. 
"And you bring the stolen, the lame, and the sick; 
Thus you bring an offering! 
Should I accept this from your hand?" 
Says the LORD. 
14 "But cursed be the deceiver 
Who has in his flock a male, 
And takes a vow, 
But sacrifices to the Lord what is blemished-- 
For I am a great King," 
Says the LORD of hosts, 
"And My name is to be feared among the nations.

[Edited on 7-10-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## JohnV (Jul 10, 2005)

You are not alone, Adam. It's been very hard to see my original denomination fall for that gospel, to become what it has today. And there was nothing to do to stop it. And it still goes on. Jumping and shouting only made people stop and joke about your antics, nothing more. Its sad. 

What I fear is that my generation has put the fear of discussing theological or doctrinal truths into them. Just as my generation was taught that reason/philosophy was counter to faith, so my generation may inadvertantly have taught the next generation that any discussion of theology only divides. And those who have stood up to defend doctrinal truth have been seen as nothing more than an anomaly rather than a breath of fresh air. 

I've been in the church all my life, and watched it all happen in my generation: from steadfast doctrinal, to wishy-washy doctrinal, to personal interpretation doctrinal, to non- or even anti-doctrinal doctrine. And all that really happened is that the church swallowed the world's compromise, so that we all could appear up-to-date with our religious notions. Now "faithfulness" equals "unfaithfulness" in all its variations and colours. Even homosexuality is now a Christian expression in some places where I used to worship. Tolerance? Hah! The only thing they tolerate is intolerance of steadfastness to God and His Word.

It's time for someone to write another City of God. Just as Augustine utterly demolished the gods of the Romans, even so we need someone to write a treatise to demolish the gods of this age.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2005)

> It's time for someone to write another City of God. Just as Augustine utterly demolished the gods of the Romans, even so we need someone to write a treatise to demolish the gods of this age.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 10, 2005)

I'll get started on that, JohnV.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > It's time for someone to write another City of God. Just as Augustine utterly demolished the gods of the Romans, even so we need someone to write a treatise to demolish the gods of this age.



You guys are in luck. Pick up and read Idols for Destruction by Herbert Schlossberg. It is devastating and amazing. It is as dense of a read as Augustine's City of God. Five star read.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 10, 2005)

Either;
We're at the end of the age and the final apostasy is upon us,or
We're in an idealist loop and we're at the apostasy-section of the loop
In either case, or in one I haven't thought of, people have come to a place where they will not tolerate sound doctrine, but have itching ears.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Either;
> We're at the end of the age and the final apostasy is upon us,or
> We're in an idealist loop and we're at the apostasy-section of the loop
> In either case, or in one I haven't thought of, people have come to a place where they will not tolerate sound doctrine, but have itching ears.



OR.............................

We are on the frontiers of the Kingdom and are meeting opposition; opposition soon to fall to the armies of the Cross.


----------



## Robin (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > It's time for someone to write another City of God. Just as Augustine utterly demolished the gods of the Romans, even so we need someone to write a treatise to demolish the gods of this age.



Someone HAS and DOES:

"A Better Way" by Michael Horton

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0801064686/ref

Also: "In the Face of God" "Putting Amazing Back Into Grace" "Power Religion" "Made in America" .... and the magazine "Modern Reformation." All these address the issue.....



Robin


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree fully. One of the last straws for me was being in India and seeing idols of the Virgin Mary and Jesus being worshipped and offerings being burnt up to them as if they were worshipers were pagans. I tried to get some fellow protestants to condemn this as unbiblical but they would not do it! This was out right idoltary and for the sake of unity they would not call it wrong! The worship of idols could get no more explicit.



> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Lately, I've been thinking, "If your doctrine doesn't matter enough to differentiate what you believe from what the catholic church believes, why don't they just go ahead and join the catholic church"?


You cant be serious! The reason is protestants have all the most ragey 'worship' music with disco balls and dance machines!


----------



## Robin (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



 Jacob! Here are the rules of engagement:

2 Corinthians 10:3-5
For though we walk in the flesh, we are not waging war according to the flesh. For the weapons of our warfare are not of the flesh but have divine power to destroy strongholds. We destroy arguments and every lofty opinion raised against the knowledge of God, and take every thought captive to obey Christ....

I'd only add...."opposition that DOES fall to the Sword of the Spirit -- the Gospel - which IS the knowledge of God!"



Robin

[Edited on 7-11-2005 by Robin]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



You triumphalistic postmillennialist, you


----------



## Robin (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> You triumphalistic postmillennialist, you



er...that's OPTIMISTIC-AMILLENNIALIST! Nanner-nanner 



r.


----------



## Robin (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> You guys are in luck. Pick up and read Idols for Destruction by Herbert Schlossberg. It is devastating and amazing. It is as dense of a read as Augustine's City of God. Five star read.



 Chris....this volume is superb!

r.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 11, 2005)

Ok you two, I just ordered a used copy of that book from Amazon for 9 bucks! It had better be good.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Ok you two, I just ordered a used copy of that book from Amazon for 9 bucks! It had better be good.



Money back guarantee...If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you! I'm warning ya though...I can plough through books pretty quickly and it is so dense with so many incredible insights and analysis etc. that I find it like reading through quick sand...I can't wait to get your feedback on it. I find it a better analysis than I've found in Guiness, Horton, Schaeffer, etc. and that's saying something...

Hopefully others on the board will follow suit!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 11, 2005)

Can't wait.


----------



## Robin (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Ok you two, I just ordered a used copy of that book from Amazon for 9 bucks! It had better be good.



Good for you, Adam....there WILL be a test!

:bigsmile:

r.


----------

